# wie macht man solche arts + Thema Grafiktablett



## virtualbert (23. August 2006)

Hi Ihr,

erstmal vorweg, was meint Ihr, wie erstelle ich so ne Bilder wie im Anhang,ich hab nich im  entferntesten einen Ansatz, bei dem einen Bild sieht es fast schon aus wie ein Fahrstuhl von innen fotographiert, aber dafür finde ich die zeichnung viel zu sauber, und qualitätsmäßig zu hochwertig, eher wie aus einem 3D Programm, dafür finde ich es allerdings wieder zu komplex, das gleiche gilt bei dem Bild mit dieser Frau und den ganzen  Wust auf dem Kopf, sieht aus wie 3D Studio, aber auch irgendwie zu komplex.
Was sagt Ihr? sind das zum größten Teil Fotos nur veredelt? Wenn ja, wie stelle ich das am geschicktesten an.

2.Frage:

Wer von euch nutzt Grafiktabletts,....was ist der Vorteil und was sollte so ein Grafiktablett können, reicht ein kleines für ca.50€ z.b. von Trust oder darfs gleich ein teueres für 200€ sein.

3. und letzte Frage

Arbeitet Ihr viel mit Pfaden wenn Ihr Formen oder andere Sachen erstellt?
Macht es wirklich einen Unterschied ob ich den Kreis zuerst mit einem Pfad erstelle oder durch nen Auswahlrahmen? Kennt jemand eventuell ein gutes deutsches Tutorial über Pfade? Das is noch fast das einzige womit ich in Photoshop echt Probleme habe.


Puh, soviel wollte ich garnet schreiben.
Ich freu mich auf jede sinnreiche Antwort 

Gruß
Jan


----------



## cr4shm4n (23. August 2006)

Ich würde eher vermuten, dass die Bilder im Anhang 3d *sind*, ich hab schließlich schon sowas gesehen: http://www.xcomicx.com/cgi-bin/zb41/...sc=asc&no=32


----------



## virtualbert (23. August 2006)

alter schwede, wie crazy is das denn, wie lange dauert da wohl ein Rendervorgang *g*


----------



## Iceripper (24. August 2006)

Hi,

zu der Grafiktablett Frage:

Ich arbeite bei uns im Geschäft gelegentlich meit einem.
Ist eins von Wacom, ist momentan Marktführer in Sachen Tablettes.
Preislich glaube ich angesiedelt bei 350€.
Sie haben aber auch gute Tabletts ab 100€, zum Beispiel das
Wacom Graphire4 Classic - Stifttablet A6, (bitte nicht als Werbung sehn)
Das hat allerdings nur A6 größe.


Nach kurzer Eingewöhnungszeit, die man auf jedenfall braucht, arbeitet es sich für mich in Photoshop, Illustrator und InDesign sehr flott und präzise.

Ich finde jedoch das ich persönlich mit einer guten Maus und vielen Tastenkürzeln mindestens genau so "schnell" und "sauber" arbeiten kann.
Allerdings glaube ich das der Stift mehr oder weniger gesundheitliche Vorteile hat.

Ich hoffe es konnte dir etwas helfen 

Greetz Andy


----------



## Lyn555 (24. August 2006)

ich habe ein Grafiktablet von Genius penscetch 9x12 (ca.250 eus)was ich leider nicht empfelen kann. Es hat viele Funktionen doch ist recht unhandlich und macht manchmal fehler in sachen druckstärke usw.


----------



## cr4shm4n (24. August 2006)

Ich hab mir die Bilder jetzt nochmal genauer angeguckt und langsam bekomme ich den Eindruck, dass die Bilder zwar 3d sind, allerdings in Photoshop nachbearbeitet wurden.


----------



## virtualbert (24. August 2006)

OK, ich dank euch erstmal.....ich hab ja die Logitech MX1000 Maus, die ist eigentlich
sehr angenehm in der Hand und prezise....

Nuja zu den Bildern, ich weiß halt auch nich, aber für 3D Max finde ich nachwievor die
Sachen zu komplex, gerade das was aussieht wie ein Farstuhl.....aber nachbearbeitete Fotos können es nicht sein oder?

Und was noch viel wichtiger ist, wenn jemand ein gutes Tutorial über Pfade kennt, da würd ich mich riesig freuen, ich hab Photoshop CS, sehe aber bei den Pfaden noch nich richtig durch.


----------



## Bluescreen (24. August 2006)

Ich glaube auch eher, dass die Bilder 3D sind. Wenn du das mal probieren willst, kann ich dir Blender empfehlen. Ist eine Freeware-Alternative zu 3dsmax. Bedienung ist anfangs etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber wenn man mal ein Wikibook dazu durcharbeitet geht's eigentlich recht schnell:

http://www.blender.org
und
http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_Dokumentation

Dieses Fahrschulbild ist glaub ich garnicht so komplex. Einmal einen Rohr-Abschnitt gemodelt und dann kopiert. Da ist dieses Matrix-Gebilde schon komplexer, wobei das mit Splines (oder wie das heisst) gemacht werden könnte.

Btw: Ich glaube eher, dass Grafiktablets eingesetzt werden, um natürliche Stricharten zu erzeugen und einen angenehmeren Arbeitsablauf zu garantieren. Daher kannst Du deine MX1000 (auch wenn sie noch so präzise ist und gut in der Hand sitzt) wohl kaum mit einem Grafiktablet vergleichen. Wenn ich was falsches sage, bitte korrigieren


----------



## oscarr (25. August 2006)

Also auch eine MX1000 mit relativ hoher Auflösung kommt lange nicht an die Präzision zb. eines Intuos3 heran. Das kann man nicht vergleichen. Dazukommt das mit einem Tablet Sachen möglich sind die Du mit einer Maus garnicht oder mit sehr viel mehr Aufwand hinbekommst .... Thema: Druckintesität.

Habe hier zuhause auch eine MX1000 und wenn ich nach mehreren Stunden in Photoshop mitm Intuos rüber auf die Maus wechsle dann fühlt sich das in etwa so an als ob man von einem 20 Gänge Rennrad auf ein 1Gang +10 Jahre altes Hollandrad umsteigt


----------



## The_Maegges (25. August 2006)

Es handelt sich dabei mit 100%iger Sicherheit um ein Ergebnis aus einem 3D-Programm a la Max, Blender oder Konsorten.

Allerdings wurde hier mit Sicherheit nochmals mittels Photoshop nachgearbeitet.

Btw.: Was sollte daran für 3d Max zu komplex sein?

Im Extremfall dauert der Rendervorgang halt ein paar Stunden, aber wenn das Ergebnis es rechtfertigt, warum nicht?


----------



## oscarr (25. August 2006)

The_Maegges hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es handelt sich dabei mit 100%iger Sicherheit um ein Ergebnis aus einem 3D-Programm a la Max, Blender oder Konsorten.



Mit solchen Aussagen würde ich vorsichtig sein. Sowas ist durchaus mit Photoshop möglich ...


////EDIT: nur ein kleines Beispiel wie man sich täuschen kann:

http://features.cgsociety.org/challenge/entries/12/11019/11019_1144948772_large.jpg

3d Render? 

http://forums.cgsociety.org/showthread.php?t=329345


----------



## The_Maegges (26. August 2006)

Naja, von der Art her erinnern mich diese Bilder eher an (in diesem Fall sicher noch weit in Photoshop weitergeführte) "Trendwhores", von denen ich bereits ähnliche gesehen habe, die 3dmax entstammen.

Btw @oscarr: Thx für den Link, hat mich sehr fasziniert


----------

